# Umbau Progress 4



## Seemann86 (16. März 2017)

Bin gerade dabei mein russisches Sturmboot Progress 4 umzubauen/restaurieren. Ich bin schon recht weit gekommen Struktur arbeiten sind fast abgeschlossen und Innenausstattung vorbereitet für Teppich und finnisch. Die Farbe fehlt auch noch (noch zu kalt zum malen). Jetzt brauche ich vermutlich Hilfe bei der Elektrik. Habe ein Minn kota bugmotor mit 24V, einen aussenboarder 45PS e-start, Humminbird helix 9, Bilgepumpe, Handyladebuchse und beleuchtet solls im Innenraum auch sein. Jemand ne Idee wie ich es umsetzen soll??? Elektrik ist gar nicht mein Fall...
Bilder folgen...


----------



## Seemann86 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

BILD vorher und stand jetzt...
Der Spiegel kommt am Wochenende


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Guck mal da, vielleicht kannste Dir da Anregungen holen - ein absolut klasse Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305505


----------



## Seemann86 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Wirklich ein super Bericht. Aber wie mache ich das mit zwei verschiedenen Bordnetzen, soll ich die normalen Verbraucher (Echolot, Beleuchtung,etc.) irgendwie an die 24V anschließen oder an die Starterbatterie die ich ja dann wieder extra laden muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

da fragste bei mir leider den falschen - bin handwerklicher Volldepp - deswegen hatte ich ja den Bericht verlinkt ;-)


----------



## Neptun22 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Wenn du den Platz hast, dann nimm eine seperate große Bleigelbatterie als Verbraucherbatterie für die Boardelektronik. Das hat sich bei mir bewährt. Ansonsten kannst du auch eine grössere Starterbatterie verwenden und mit einem Spannungsüberwacher-Relais betreiben, so das du immer sicher bist noch starten zu können. Da du ja für den E-Motor 2 Batterien verwendest (in Reihe geschaltet) würde ich hier nichts zusätzlich anschließen. Ich weiss, dass es auch 24 Volt Batterien gibt, aber 2 12er sind besser händelbar und je nach Leistung des Min Kota solltest du schon entsprechende Amperestunden zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## FlitzeZett (16. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Ich vermute jetzt mal deine Bilgepumpe und Stecker sind 12Volt

Bugmotor 24volt

Echolot 12Volt.

Das Echolot brauch auf jeden Fall eine eigene alleinige Stromquelle. Sonst hast du Störungen aufm Echo. Die Kabel des Echolot nicht parallel zu den anderen legen sonst ebenfalls Störungen. Die Batterie ist ja nicht groß und kriegst verbaut. 

Einfach wäre gewesen 12Volt Bugmotor und alles über eine Batterie laufen lassen. Handyladegerät frisst kaum was und Licht plus Bilgepumpe nutzt man ja nur temporär. 

So ist es jetzt ne Frage des Geldes ...

Eine 24volt Batterie für den Bugmotor solo plus Sicherung 

Und eine mittlere Kapazität 12Volt Batterie über eine Verteiler Schiene mit Sicherung und Schaltpanell für Licht, Ladebuchse und Bilgepumpe. 

Beachte die Gewichtsverteilung in Boot bei der Planung 

Ladegeräte fest verbaut oder nicht ist Geschmacksache


----------



## Dieter02 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Hat dein Motor zusätzlich einen handstart ?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aal_Willi (16. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> ....................
> 
> So ist es jetzt ne Frage des Geldes ...
> 
> ...



Der TE benötigt keine 24 Volt Batterie, das ist ein sehr schlechter Rat.

Man schaltet zwei 12V Batterien zusammen und kann dann
"aussen" 24 Volt abnehmen und "innen" 12 Volt.

Die Schaltung kann man sich "googeln" - habe gerade keine
Zeit das hier zu machen.

|wavey:


----------



## Frank aus Lev (17. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Wenn du es richtig machen willst, musst du zwei 12 Volt Batterien für den Bugmotor als einen Stromkreislauf mit einer 60 A Sicherung nutzen. 
Einen weiteren Sromkreislaf für die Starterbatterie, an der ich ein zusatz Relais hängen habe und meine Verbraucher. Das Relais schaltet die Verbraucher ab, wenn der Strom zum starten zu gering werden würde.
Hinzu kommt noch ein weitere Kreislauf für das Echolot, aber hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander.Die meisten sagen ja, du musst für dein Echolot einen extra Kreislauf haben. So habe ich es jetzt mit dem neuen Echolot auch gemacht. Aber in den letzten Jahren hatte ich ein Dragonfly, dieses hatte ich mit an der Starterbatterie. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen das ich dadurch wesentliche Störungen hatte.
Ich bin jetzt zu dem neuen Kreislauf über gegangen wegen dem neuen Echolot. Das Helix 10 Mega SI hat eine maximale Stromaufnahme von 2.7 Ampere. Einen     Bleiakku - sofern es ein echter Deep Cycle Akku ist sollte nicht     unter 50% entladen werden. Wenn ich jetzt einmal 12 Stunden Angel x 2,7 Ampere, dann würde ich eine 32,4 Ah Batterie benötigen. Da ich diese aber nur zu 50% entladen darf, brauche ich rein Rechnerisch, wenn ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen will und die maximale     Lebensdauer des Akkus erreichen will einen min. 60 AH Deep     Cycle AGM Akku.

Ich bin auch kein Mann vom Fach, aber so habe ich es jetzt für die neue Saison verlegt.


----------



## FrankNMS (18. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

12v und 24v komplett getrennt halten, dann ersparst Du dir einen Haufen Probleme. Nimm nicht das Boot als Negativ/Masse, sonst "elektrolysierst" Du den Alurumpf weg!


----------



## Seemann86 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Moin Leute, also am Wochenende habe ich den Spiegel zusammen mit meinem Kumpel vermietet aber nicht mit popnieten sondern Vollnieten inklusive ordentlich Sika als flächendichtung. Hier nochmal Danke an meinen Kumpel ohne den ich das nicht geschafft hätte. Nochmal zur Elektrik ich habe anfangs vergessen zu erwähnen das ich bereits 2x 190amp Batterien und habe eine 60amp. Sicherung ausserdem habe ich aus meinem alten Schlauchboot auch noch eine ich glaube 90amp.Batterie die ich als Starter nutzen möchte. Und ich habe mir eine 24V Bilgepumpe gekauft ( ich dachte die gibt es nur als 12V). Also wird quasi nur der BenzinMotor von der 12V Batterie Betrieben(Start). So das ich diese fast nie laden muss und ich sie somit auch in die hintersten Ecke schieben kann. Alles andere soll über die 2x12v laufen was sich dann gar nicht mehr so schwierig anhört. Aber nur zu meinen Fragen FrankNMS sagte ich soll die Masse nicht auf den Rumpf legen wohin denn dann, das klingt vernünftig wegen elektronchemischer Korrosion, obwohl ich so gut wie kein Stahl verwendet habe.?! Und hat jemand Alternativen zu den Minn Kota Steckern für Stromversorgung die sind krass teuer und die anderen die ich gefunden habe, dort steht die können max. 16Amp ab aber der Motor zieht Spitze 50Amp. Oder so. Achso und das Echo werde ich doch mobil gestalten mit komplett eigener Batterie.... Und Danke für eure Tipps ich halte euch auf den laufenden Bilder gibt's auch noch....


----------



## FrankNMS (20. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Masse verlegst Du einfach als separates Kabel mit fettem Querschnitt. In der Marinetechnik gibt es dafür entsprechende Verteiler. Arbeite einfach wie bei einem Holz- oder GFK Boot. Die Positionsleuchten und das Signalhorn nimm in 12 V, ebenso eine Lenzpumpe. Denke logisch und vermische nichts, dann gewinnst Du an Zuverlässigkeit. 

Solange alles gut geht fragt keiner nach. Hast Du eine Havarie, dann haben Fachleute viel Zeit zum Fehlversuchen.

Als erstes hast Du ein Schiff und zu diesem gehört die Betriebstechnik, hier in 12V wegen der Motorspannung. Dazu gehören: Motor mit Instrumenten, Beleuchtung, Horn, Licht, Lenzpumpe. Halte das so einfach und minimalistisch wie möglich.

Jetzt kommt Dein Zubehör in 24V. Bilde hier einen eigenen Stromkreis mit eigener Masse und Klemm da an, was Du brauchst.

Bedenke: Salzwasser kriecht bis in die letzte Ecke und zerfrisst binnen Stunden alle Kontakte. Baue entsprechend Dicht (IP68).

Das ist alles...

PS: Eine Progress ist kein Sturmboot.


----------



## FrankNMS (20. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

@Post 7, Flitze:  Sonargeräte von Humminbird lassen sich nicht so leicht stören.


----------



## Seemann86 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Das Boot ist ausgelegt für Wellen Höhen von bis zu 75cm (herstellerangabe) da macht das fahren kein Spaß mehr aber es geht. Und wenn ich damit mal fertig bin wirst du denken es ist Sturm wenn ich an dir vorbei heize...  Nein quatsch Spaß bei Seite und danke für deinen Tipp aber die Masse geht doch dann ins Leere oder bzw. Gleicht nur das ladungspotenzial unter den Geräten selbst aus aber nicht das Potenzial vom Boot (Masse ist doch Erdung) und die geht doch dann gar nicht in die Erde. Der Rumpf lädt sich doch auch auf... Ich versuche es nur zu verstehen...


----------



## FrankNMS (20. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Nein. Mache es einfach so. Verstehen kannst Du in langen Winterabenden bei einem Onlinestudium der Naturwissenschaften.Grüsse an Paul.


----------



## Aal_Willi (20. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*



Seemann86 schrieb:


> ...aber die Masse geht doch dann ins Leere oder bzw. Gleicht nur das ladungspotenzial unter den Geräten selbst aus aber nicht das Potenzial vom Boot (Masse ist doch Erdung) und die geht doch dann gar nicht in die Erde. Der Rumpf lädt sich doch auch auf... Ich versuche es nur zu verstehen...



Masse an Alurumpft für die Bordeelektrik funktioniert auch gar nicht (bin aber auch
kein Experte) und würde wegen elektrolytischer Korrosionsgefahr für den Rumpf auch niemand machen.
Mit dem Rumpf musst Du aufpassen wenn Du in Häfen festmachst, die Boote mit am Steg Landstrom versorgen.
Ausserdem solltest Du eine Rumpanode anbringen, in Süsswaser Magnesium als Opfermetall.

Die Masse gibt Dir doch Deine Batterie, mit dem oben erwähnten dicken Massekabel zu verbinden, also NULL
Problem.

Gruss |wavey:


----------



## Neptun22 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Masse ist ein Begriff aus der Elektrotechnik. In Wirklichkeit ist es nur eines von 2 benötigten Potenzialen. Baust du im "Trockenen" elektrisch etwas auf, so ist es unnötig beide Potenziale zu jedem Bauteil zu führen, wenn leitende Gehäuse vorhanden sind. Es ist einfach effizient, wenn ich z.B. im Auto nur ein Potenzial zu Verbrauchern und Steuerungen bringen muss und das andere über das Chassie kommt. Baue deine Elektrik über "Massekabel" auf und lass den Rumpf Potenzialfrei. Deine Masse würde auch nicht lange störungsfrei funktionieren, da Alu-Übergänge, egal ob geschraubt oder genietet, bei Stromfluss schnell oxidieren.


----------



## FrankNMS (20. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Etwas OT aber: Ein Progress ist echt ein kleines Juwel. In der UDSSR ein Massenartikel (aber nicht für Jedermann), maximalst durchoptimiert tun sie brav ihren Dienst. Tag ein, Tag aus, bei fast jedem Wetter, ein treuer Gefährte vom Schwarzen Meer bis zur sibirischen Arktis. #6


----------



## Seemann86 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Umbau Progress 4*

Hier ein paar Bilder, ich mache demnächst mal ordentliche fürs Forum...


----------

